# Apparition d'un trait rouge sur mon écran



## chilber (2 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je n'ai pas encore parcouru tout le forum donc désolé si quelqu'un à déjà posé le même type de question.
Voila sa va faire 3 ans au mois de décembre que j'ai mon IMac et aujourd'hui j'ai la désagréable surprise en allumant mon ordinateur ce matin de voir un trait rouge parcourant mon écran du bah jusqu'au milieu de mon écran. 
De plus ce trait change de couleur elle deviens bleu sur un fond clair.
Donc je voulais savoir si quelqu'un savais d'ou sa aurait pu venir et si quelqu'un savait comment l'enlever ^^"
Voilà merci d'avance et encore une fois désolé si vous avez déjà vu ce poste sur le forum


----------



## Th__72 (2 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir

J'ai déjà vu ce problème régulièrement sur des vieux iMac (G5 et Aluminium de 2007), et ça venait de la carte graphique. Comme elle est reliée à la carte mère, le remplacement coûtait plus cher que l'ordi:rose:

Mais avant tout, as-tu fais un Apple Hardware Test voir d'où vient le problème ?


----------



## chilber (2 Juin 2012)

non je n'ai pas fait d'Apple Hardware Test en faite je ne sais absolument pas se que s'est et comment on fait ^^"


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Juin 2012)

Surement l' écran et non la carte video .  
Une petite photo ?


----------



## chilber (3 Juin 2012)

Je sais pas si vous aller voir quelque chose ^^

Et si sa viens de mon écran je peux faire quelque chose pour l'enlever ? 

J'ai fait un apple hardware test et sa à dit que rien n'avais été détecté


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour les captures d'écran sur Mac, c'est majuscule commande 4 ou 3


----------



## fau6il (3 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour les captures d'écran sur Mac, c'est majuscule commande 4 ou 3



_=> cmd 3_


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Juin 2012)

Euh tu pourrais pas mettre un fond d'écran uni... car là moi je penche pour que cela soit un défaut de ton fond d'écran...


----------



## chilber (3 Juin 2012)

Quand je fait capture d'écran le trait n'apparait pas donc je suis obligé de prendre en photo avec mon portable donc désolé de la qualité


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 

Cela ressemble un peu à ce dont il est question dans cet autre fil (voir notamment les interventions de Bubblefreddo): http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/help-apparition-subite-de-traits-rouges-sur-ecran-538742.html


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Juin 2012)

C 'est bien l écran .  

Si ça avait été la carte video , le trait serait apparu sur tes captures d écran .... je l' avais bien dit


----------



## chilber (3 Juin 2012)

Ok mais y à un possibilité que sa parte ou que je l'enlève par un quelconque moyen ou je dois le remplacer ou un truc dans le genre ? 
Désolé je m'y connait pas franchement en informatique ^^


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juin 2012)

fau6il a dit:


> _=> cmd 3_



Ou 4


----------



## C@cTuS (4 Juin 2012)

chilber a dit:


> Ok mais y à un possibilité que sa parte ou que je l'enlève par un quelconque moyen ou je dois le remplacer ou un truc dans le genre ?
> Désolé je m'y connait pas franchement en informatique ^^



Remplacement de l' écran , par un centre agréé  , seule solution .


----------



## fau6il (4 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ou 4



_Mais "oui", mais "oui" avec 4 aussi, mais il faut, en plus, jouer avec sa souris. :mouais:
Tandis qu'avec 3, c'est automatique! _


----------



## chilber (4 Juin 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Remplacement de l' écran , par un centre agréé  , seule solution .



et sa coute cher ?


----------



## C@cTuS (9 Juin 2012)

Donne moi les 3 dernier(e)s chiffres/lettres de ton numéro de série , et je te donne un prix approximatif .


----------



## chilber (10 Juin 2012)

et je trouve sa ou ? ^^"


----------



## nifex (10 Juin 2012)

Vous pouvez localiser le numéro de série à plusieurs endroits :


Sous Mac OS X
Sur la surface de lordinateur
Sur l'emballage d'origine du produit
Sur votre reçu d'origine (ou votre facture)
Source : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2452?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## C@cTuS (10 Juin 2012)

Menu Pomme, A propos de ce Mac , tu cliques 2 x sur la version de ton Systeme et tu auras le numéro de série .


----------



## Bubblefreddo (10 Juin 2012)

Salut Chilber,
Viens t'inscrire sur www.dirty-screen.com, et prend contact via contact@dirty-screen.com

Je me répète, mais parceque c'est vrai... Apple a perdu un procès à propos de ces lignes verticales... il y a donc une jurisprudence pour ce problème... et en France, elle est illimité dans le temps...
Pour preuve, le responsable de dirty-screen.com s'est vu "offrir" la réparation de son imac 2006, 6 ans après... il avait juste les bons arguments !


----------



## C@cTuS (11 Juin 2012)

Moi je dirais 5 ans apres plutôt


----------



## Bubblefreddo (11 Juin 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Moi je dirais 5 ans apres plutôt



Allez, entre 5 et 6 ans... :rateau: En tout cas, c'est étrange qu'Apple prenne en charge du matériel hors garantie depuis 4 ( ou 5 ans) et refuse de s'occuper "officiellement" d'appareils de 1 ou 2 ans,  touchés par les taches


----------



## chilber (12 Juin 2012)

merci c'est gentil alors c'est 5PC


----------

